# Newbie Wax Question



## Pedaling Swede (Aug 12, 2016)

In anticipation of having to rid some parts of some rust eventually (I have seen the numerous threads on that subject and think I will try the citric acid first to avoid long term health damage.....I've used OA in the past to clean moped gas tanks...I'm through with that stuff), what is the recommended wax that people use afterward as a sealant of sorts?  Or are there certain types that should be avoided?  Thanks.  Jon


----------



## Duck (Aug 12, 2016)

True wax (Carnuba) seems to protect from rust the longest of any wax, in my experience. Sounds crazy, but if you want a "sealant" that lasts even longer, I've used a few coats of Wax- based Cosmoline (Weathershed) and then did a light buff after it thoroughly cured. Works real well.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 12, 2016)

Recently I have been using a lot of Johnson's Paste Wax. I use it to "clean up" bikes that have more patina and character. You can buff it up or you can leave it more natural...flexible.  It's old school and bad ass.


----------

